# Blue Sky Electronics?



## ithinkidontknow (May 14, 2009)

Anyone have any experience with Blue Sky Electronics? I am looking for a controller and am interested in this controller:

http://www.monsterscooterparts.com/48vo12unscco.html

If anyone knows whether or not this is a good controller manufacturer or has something they think is a better deal somewhere else online, please direct me!! I am still in the research stage of my project.

Thanks.


----------



## rillip3 (Jun 19, 2009)

I can't comment on the brand, but depending on your project, 25 amps is incredibly wimpy. A car can reasonably expect to pull at least a max of 300 during acceleartion. Even a go cart will be pretty slow with this controller. Pretty much, it's made for golf-carts and scooters. Except golf-cart or scooter like performance. It is nice and cheap though.


----------



## ithinkidontknow (May 14, 2009)

My final product should weigh about 500 pounds including me and the batteries. The controller is to power a 750watt motor for an electrically assisted bicycle. Assuming that the motor has at least 80% efficiency that still means I will be able to peak the motor up to 960watts. 

The peak looks fine but the only thing I am a little worried about is that the continuous limit could be low. 

So like I said before, still researching, but I would like to find something suitable soon! Let me know if anyone can think of problems I might have with this controller and its purpose.


----------

